# polyiodide



## Baltazar (Nov 28, 2014)

Καμία πρόταση για το polyiodide anion exchange resins; 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2014)

Ας αρχίσουμε από τις ρητίνες ανιονικής ανταλλαγής.

To polyiodide μεταφράζεται πολυϊωδιούχο.

Πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ανιονικής ανταλλαγής, θα έλεγα = strong base anion exchange resins containing high concentrations of pentaiodide (I5 -).


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

...
Πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ανταλλαγής ανιόντων. 

Ίσως να προτιμούσα τις _πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ιοντοανταλλαγής_, αλλά μάλλον θα θέλεις να βολευτεί και το anion.

Edit: Επ, με πρόλαβε η τρισυναδέλφισσα (τρις: στη χημεία, στον υποτιτλισμό και στο μοδερατοριλίκι εδώ).


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2014)

Βρίσκω εδώ μια επιστημονική εργασία κάποιου κυρίου Μάτη που μιλάει για ανιονική ανταλλαγή.

Αλλά και η ανιονική ρητίνη ανταλλαγής ιόντων είναι σωστή.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Βρίσκω εδώ μια επιστημονική εργασία κάποιου κυρίου Μάτη που μιλάει για ανιονική ανταλλαγή.



Ναι, πιο καλά βολεύεται το anion exchange με την _ανιονική ανταλλαγή_ παρά με το «ανταλλαγής ανιόντων» (πλην μία γενική, συν ένα επίθετο).


Εκτός αν είναι κανείς πολύ λαρτζ και γράφει και _ανιονική _και _ιονανταλλακτική_: http://www.temak.gr/site/gr/products/water_treatment_systems/ion_exchange_resins/anionic/. *Πλεπλεονασμός.


----------



## Baltazar (Nov 28, 2014)

Μπορώ να πω "ανιοντοανταλλαγή" ή "ανιοντοανταλλακτικός"; Δηλ. Πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ανιοντοανταλλαγής ή πολυϊωδιούχες ανιοντοανταλλακτικές ρητίνες;


----------



## Baltazar (Nov 28, 2014)

Ή να επιλέξω κάτι πιο απλό, όπως "πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ανταλλαγής ανιόντων";


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 28, 2014)

Good job, Alex.
Indeed, you can mix and match word segments to check terms online.
I got ιωδιούχα ανιόντα

Then came ρητίνη ανταλλαγής ανιόντων per Eur-Lex.

So, if you combine that with Alex's input, you get _ρητίνες ανταλλαγής πολυιωδιούχων ανιόντων_, and you're good to go, girl! ;=)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2014)

Τα έχει πει και ο nickel εδώ (όπου τεκμηριώνει και την επιλογή «ανιοντική» αντί για «ανιονική»).


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 28, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> So, if you combine that with Alex's input, you get _ρητίνες ανταλλαγής πολυιωδιούχων ανιόντων_, and you're good to go, girl! ;=)



IMHO, this isn't correct - see the definition of _polyiodide anion exchange resins_ in #2.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 28, 2014)

That's right, dharvatis.
Forgot to mention that too. 

BUT...I haven't found any hits on_ ιωδιούχες ρητίνες_ anywhere, just _ιωδιούχα ανιόντα_.
Which is why I believe _polyiodide _qualifies the _anions _not the resins.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ... Indeed, you can mix and match word segments to check terms online.
> I got ιωδιούχα ανιόντα
> 
> Then came ρητίνη ανταλλαγής ανιόντων per Eur-Lex.



Please see the link on "ανταλλαγής ανιόντων" in post #5, Coastal, straight from the horse's mouth.



CoastalFog said:


> So, if you combine that with Alex's input, you get _ρητίνες ανταλλαγής πολυιωδιούχων ανιόντων_, and you're good to go, girl! ;=)


We can mix and match word segments online all we like, but I'm certain you know that mixing substances and the respective terms is a whole other story. I would recommend extreme caution, since improper combinations in Chemistry may very well lead to "good to blow":



daeman said:


>






CoastalFog said:


> ...
> BUT...I haven't found any hits on_ ιωδιούχες ρητίνες_ anywhere, just _ιωδιούχα ανιόντα_.
> Which is why I believe _polyiodide _qualifies the _anions _not the resins.



Τα πολυϊωδιούχα είναι εξ ορισμού ανιόντα. 
(And I must insist on the diaeresis in "πολυϊωδιούχα," otherwise it would be read as "πολυωδιούχα.")

Btw, expert opinions should count more than google hits or nohits, and both Alexandra and yours truly have majored in Chemistry, so our "guesses" are well informed.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

Baltazar said:


> Μπορώ να πω "ανιοντοανταλλαγή" ή "ανιοντοανταλλακτικός"; Δηλ. Πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες ανιοντοανταλλαγής ή πολυϊωδιούχες ανιοντοανταλλακτικές ρητίνες;



Γενικά είμαι υπέρ της σύνθεσης, και στη Χημεία συνηθίζεται πολύ (λεκτική και μη), αλλά εδώ θα πρότεινα να μην το παρακάνουμε. Όπως λες κι εσύ στο #7, θα διάλεγα κάτι πιο απλό (και πιο ευανάγνωστο, εύηχο και διαχειρίσιμο μανιτζέβελο στο γράψιμο), δηλαδή το #2 ή το #3.




dharvatis said:


> Τα έχει πει και ο nickel εδώ (όπου τεκμηριώνει και την επιλογή «ανιοντική» αντί για «ανιονική»).



This dog does learn new tricks, but old habits die hard. Woof. 

Ωραία! Βρήκα και γιουτουμπάκι για το νήμα, που είχα σπάσει το κεφάλι τι να ταιριάξω με τις ρητίνες.

Old habits die hard - Mick Jagger


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 29, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> IMHO, this isn't correct - see the definition of _polyiodide anion exchange resins_ in #2.



daeman boy, you crack me up, you know that, right?
In fact, you're officially a rock star now!

Dude, you know that "opinions" are only as good as the facts they're based on.
I'm still to see some evidence of your opinion. It wouldn't be a nicety, it's a necessity.

As I said, I can't document "πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες" so far. Only ions, anions, cations and maybe...just maybe...some _onions_! 
Depends on who's cooking what 

PS


> both Alexandra and yours truly have majored in Chemistry


Of course! Didn't you see that in her resume? 
...πρώην Διευθύντρια στο Γενικό Χημείο του Κράτους.



> good to blow


You make it sound like it's something... bad? 
No! That'd be awesome, dude! :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Of course! Didn't you see that in her resume? ...πρώην Διευθύντρια στο Γενικό Χημείο του Κράτους.


Υπερβολαί! Στην ταπεινή Δευτεροβάθμια Εκπαίδευση έδινα τα φώτα μου. :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> As I said, I can't document "πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες" so far.


Μια *πολυϊωδιούχος ανιονική ρητίνη* φιλοξενείται πάντως εδώ, ως απόδοση του Polyiodide Anion Resin.

Edit: Α, ίδια με το λινκ στο #5 είναι. OK


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Of course! Didn't you see that in her resume?


Just some background: Alex and Daeman both hold university degrees in Chemistry.:)


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 29, 2014)

Thx for confirming, Palavra.

[_DOC just removed his comment? While I was answering him?_]

Thx Doc, yeah I saw that Eur-Lex hit too [πολυϊωδιούχες ρητίνες]. But you google that and what d'you get? Just that ONE result only! What does that mean, Bob? It means your antennas should start quivering 
_
One swallow does not a summer make_, said Aristotle just... recently.

That means there are not enough instances to justify a generalization. And as we learned in college, _limited intelligence is of limited value_. (Gee, I need to fill out my profile one of these days)

As I said upfront, _polyiodide_ qualifies the _anion_, not the resin part. 
Daeman confirmed that in #12. 
Wikipedia defines _iodide_ as _one of the largest monatomic anions_. Do I need to say more?

So, I do stand by my rendition.

Btw, _we don't have to be chemists, or doctors, or lawyers ourselves to translate related documents_. If we did, then we'd have no right to translate this stuff, and Lexilogia per se would have no raison d’être


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> [DOC just removed his comment while I was answering him!]


Το επανέφερα, αν και άχρηστο για τη συζήτηση, ώστε να μην είναι ξεκρέμαστη η παρατήρησή σου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Btw, _we don't have to be chemists, or doctors, or lawyers ourselves to translate related documents_. If we did, then we'd have no right to translate this stuff, and Lexilogia per se would have no raison d’être


As a legal translator, I agree with you, of course. We do, however, need to be fully familiar with what we translate, meaning we have to understand the subject matter at hand, and not rely on dictionaries or Google hits. This is why we need forums like this one: in order to find subject matter experts who can save the day :)


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 29, 2014)

Danke, Doc.
And no, that message is not useless at all
(a) it provides a _link _to an existing translation from an otherwise authoritative source, and
(b) it warns translators _not _to take Eur-Lex results at face value


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 29, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> So, I do stand by my rendition.


Well, you shouldn't: basic chemistry and common sense tell us that an anion-exchange resin _exchanges anions_, i.e. one type of anion for another. Your suggestion, however, would imply a resin that only exchanges _polyiodide anions_ and would therefore be useless! Google searches are not the be-all and end-all of translation.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με τον dharvatis.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 30, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Your suggestion, however, would imply a resin that only exchanges _polyiodide anions_ and would therefore be useless!



Are you sure? Because that's exactly how this resin works.

According to Rohm & Haas:
_Each ion going into the [resin] bead has to be replaced by an ion getting out of the bead, again to preserve electrical neutrality. *This is what is called ion exchange*. Only ions of the same electric sign are exchanged.
_ 
Undisturbed, ions are always ions. Disturb their charge equilibrium and they'll turn into either anions or cations, (i.e., negative- or positive charged ions respectively).

Furthermore, anions & cations are not UFOs. They have specific names and sizes. 
This thread discusses _Iodide_, the largest anion of its kind. But I've already documented my facts through wikipedia links, and see no reason to repeat myself.

By now, Mrs B, who started this thread, must probably feel sorry she asked! 
That's OK, Mrs B. You can always skip counterproductive posts and focus on those that provide practical answers to _your _questions.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2014)

You missed the point: _polyiodide_ does not specify the anions, it specifies the resin. Perhaps it's pointless, but let me try to clarify for you: your suggestion of "ρητίνη ανταλλαγής πολυϊωδιούχων ανιόντων" means that this resin exchanges one polyiodide anion for another, also polyiodide, anion. This would have no practical use, as I said before. What these resins actually do is to withhold other anions from a solution and instead release polyiodide moieties that are present in the resin to begin with. Therefore, _polyiodide_ actually specifies the resin and not the ions, which vary depending on the application. There are quite a few articles on the Web about the use of such resins for water disinfection, through release of iodine.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 30, 2014)

Gee, you stayed up until 3am your time, just to prove your point?
Well, you did, and for that alone you deserve many thanks. 

Now, try to catch some z's, dude! 
Your health matters more to me and the rest of us.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> ..._polyiodide_ does not specify the anions, it specifies the resin.


Πολύ καλά τα λες, dharvatis. Είναι αυτονόητο ότι μόνο ιόντα ίδιου προσήμου μπορούν να ανταλλαχθούν, δηλαδή θετικά με θετικά και αρνητικά με αρνητικά, αλλά τι νόημα θα είχε να φτιάξεις μια ρητίνη που ανταλλάσσει πολυϊωδιούχα με πολυϊωδιούχα; Αυτό θα σήμαινε ότι το νερό που θέλουμε να απολυμάνουμε περιέχει ήδη πολυϊωδιούχα και η συγκεκριμένη ρητίνη είναι άχρηστη σε όλες τις άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Όπως έχω διαπιστώσει μετά από 20+ χρόνια στη μετάφραση, όταν μεταφράζεις επιστημονικό κείμενο, είναι απαραίτητο να κατανοείς καλά το αντικείμενο ή τουλάχιστον να επιδιώξεις ταχύρυθμο μάθημα κατανόησης του αντικειμένου, επειδή ακόμα και η τοποθέτηση ενός επιθέτου αλλάζει το νόημα και μετατρέπει τη μετάφραση από σωστή και ρεαλιστική σε εξωπραγματική. Αλλά γι' αυτό υπάρχουν τα φόρουμ των μεταφραστών. 

Και μια ιστορία αναμνήσεων, για όσους δεν την έχουν ξανακούσει: Πριν από πολλά χρόνια, ένας συνάδελφος χημικός είχε αποφασίσει να μεταφράσει ένα βιβλίο Χημείας κολεγιακού επιπέδου για να το πουλήσει στην ελληνική αγορά. Ο ίδιος δεν είχε τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις αγγλικών και το ανέθεσε στον γιο του, αριστούχο φοιτητή Οδοντιατρικής, ο οποίος είχε πάρει προφίσιενσι. 
Βέβαια: 1) Το ότι κάποιος έχει πάρει κάποτε άριστα στις εισαγωγικές της Οδοντιατρικής δεν σημαίνει ότι μερικά χρόνια μετά θυμάται τόσο καλά τη Χημεία. 2) Όπως πολύ καλά γνωρίζουμε σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, το ότι κάποιος έχει πάρει προφίσιενσι δεν τον κάνει ικανό να μεταφράζει. 
Μετά από δυο κεφάλαια ο νεαρός τα παράτησε και τότε ο πατέρας, ξέροντας ότι εγώ κάνω και μεταφράσεις παράλληλα με τη διδασκαλία, με πλησίασε και μου ζήτησε να αναλάβω το υπόλοιπο βιβλίο, αφού χτενίσω τα δύο κεφάλαια που είχε μεταφράσει ο γιος του. Σ' αυτά τα δύο κεφάλαια ανακάλυψα λανθασμένες μεταφράσεις που έγραφαν ακριβώς το αντίθετο από αυτό που εννοούσε το πρωτότυπο, και που ακόμα κι αν περνούσαν από επιμέλεια, μόνο αν ο επιμελητής ήταν χημικός θα μπορούσε να πιάσει τα λάθη.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 30, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> Gee, you stayed up until 3am your time, just to prove your point?
> Well, you did, and for that alone you deserve many thanks.
> 
> Now, try to catch some z's, dude!
> Your health matters more to me and the rest of us.



You obviously don't know the normal working hours of a freelance translator


----------

